# TUG2.com server maint



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2010)

Server may be unavailable for the next 60 minutes sporadically while some routine maintenance is performed.

My apologies for the inconvenience!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2010)

and again tonight it appears, although this one wasnt scheduled :/


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2010)

TUG2.COM will be down until approx 7am eastern time for scheduled maint.

My apologies for the inconvenience!


----------

